# Question about using foggers



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I bought a cheap fogger on ebay and i was wondering how do i use it with my emersed setup. Do i leave it running 24/7? when i leave it on for the whole time my whole tank is filled with fog and the leaves of my plants are moist. is this how the fogger is supposed to be used? it drives my humidity up to 80-90% but i'm afraid that all that fog will make it too wet and my plants won't grow in the proper emersed form. 
My tank is a small rimless 6 gallon so that's why the fog builds up so much. how do you guys use foggers in your tank?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have thought about using a fogger in my emersed setups also.
Following the thread to see what other think.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I ended up just running my fogger 24/7 because it keeps my humidity high at 80-90%


----------

